# For our lost friends



## Bknmaizey (Sep 16, 2019)

Like others, I've noticed it has been a tough week for the forum. It has made me think a lot about Maizey, who was my best friend for 9 amazing years and who we lost too soon (it's always too soon). Anyway, I'll be having a drink later for her, but also for Gunner (@Dustinb80), Hiro (@herojig) and Grog420's boy (@Grog420) and Gus (@Saphire). Thought maybe others here might want to join in a drink (or whatever's your pleasure) today/tonight/this weekend to remember them and also other lost friends. @Mods, hope this post is OK and doesn't break any rules. If it does, feel free to edit into compliance. Just seemed appropriate. And also, on a cheerier note, also a drink (or sip) to that amazing Belgian Mal, Eva, mentioned this week in another thread who saved her owner and appears to be on the mend! A little good to go with the less good.









Woman attacked by mountain lion/cougar and belg mal...


Quite a story and I hope the much loved dog recovers. Has your dog ever protected you? If not what leads you to think they would or wouldn't?Any other thoughts about the story? https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Mountain-lion-attacks-woman-and-dog-17180032.php...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I think that is a wonderful idea. I wil burn a candle for the ones who passed. It will be emotional but they deserve it so well. At least our dogs have had a lovely life compared to many others.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Add Carmspack Gus to that list. Gone far to soon.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> I think that is a wonderful idea. I wil burn a candle for the ones who passed. It will be emotional but they deserve it so well. At least our dogs have had a lovely life compared to many others.


This is a wonderful idea.
Let’s do this at 7 PM.
I will post 💚

@Bknmaizey, I will make a drink now.
@Saphire didn’t make an individual post about the passing of Gus, so I’m thinking many have missed it.

As the owner of a senior, this hits especially hard. I dread the day.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> This is a wonderful idea.
> Let’s do this at 7 PM.
> I will post 💚


I don't drink. But I always look at the stars for Sabi and ask her to bring them in.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm taking the dogs for their afternoon hike now, then feed them.
I'll have that drink @ 7 and don't worry Sabis, then I'll have yours


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> I don't drink. But I always look at the stars for Sabi and ask her to bring them in.


I’ve drank several days worth for you


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Saphire said:


> I’ve drank several days worth for you


Wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> Wish I could give you a hug.


I’m really bad company right now….


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Saphire said:


> I’m really bad company right now….


It's all good. I am ok with crawling into the dark with you. Just know I'm here.


----------



## Bknmaizey (Sep 16, 2019)

Saphire, so sorry for your loss. Edited to include Gus.

Love @wolfy dog ’s idea of a candle. Not quite 7p here yet, but I’ll kick it off. Here’s a drink (broke out the Scotch I keep for special occasions) and a keepsake. Melody was very curious having never smelled a scotch before and photobombed it, of course. She was also first curious of Maizey’s paw print, the sister she never knew. Fitting I suspect!

Anyway, whether it’s a drink, a candle, a keepsake or something else entirely, feel free to join in. To the best dogs around, those before, those now, and those to come. 🍻


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

With love.❤


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

It’s not 7 where I am yet but I’ll toast to the dogs who’ve crossed the rainbow bridge this week… with water… at the state track meet. My condolences to all that have lost their beloved friend this week.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

I dont drink, so today I planted some flowers in memory of the the great dogs that have left us this past week/month. I was helping my father make a garden on top of his old girl Feona, his sidekick, who passed last September at 13.
I thought it was fitting to plant each of them in memory of these amazing dogs, such special companions, my deepest condolences to everyone mentioned in this thread❤

didn't catch a picture today, ill get one tomorrow


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Cheers to the ones over the Rainbow Bridge but who also having a spot in your hearts.❤


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

Beautiful thread idea. I didn’t realize so many dogs on here past in such a small time span. Man, this thread hit me hard. While reading it I just broke down in an ugly sobbing mess while hugging my almost 15 year old Chi. A bit of a reality check that time is so short. I’ve been ignoring my girls quite a bit this month due to some personal stuff. Yea that stops now. I just want to hold my girls and never let go.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry for you loss @Bknmaizey…run free Maizey

This is hits hard for us as we also have a 15 year old Chihuahua who is still in good health but is starting to lose his hearing, etc. 😞 

I will also have a drink for all the wonderful dogs who we have lost including our amazing boy, Lou, who gave us the very best 12 years as our first GSD…his ashes will sit on our mantle forever.

Thank you for posting this…Now excuse me, I have to go hug Vienna, our 20 month old girl.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I planted a 5 foot Rose of Sharon in the front garden last night. It will bloom every Summer in honor of lost dogs and bring a little bit of the pleasure that they always did. Then I had a nice IPA since it was hot digging out there!


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

I am going to be a day late it seems, but I will have a drink in honour of the lost dogs! and then count the days until I get my Finn hug and snuggles.


----------

